# How to Print List of Emails in Folder - Outlook 2007



## degrees (Apr 26, 2008)

How do you print a list of emails from any folder in Outlook 2007? I mean just a list like you see in the reading pane when you click on a folder, not the actual full email contents. 

So the output would simply show a list of email subjects, From, To, Date etc. within a given folder e.g. Inbox, Sent etc.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Acrobat Pro will let you export all emails in a given folder into a PDF.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

You can also go to File/Print and change the print style to Table Style. That should give you a list of all the emails in that folder.


----------

